# Nil-the-Frogg past 4000 already!



## Suehil

Our dear new moderator - helpful, knowledgeable, and imaginitive. Thank you for all the enjoyment and instruction you bring.

Congratulations on having past your four thousandth post!

Roll on chapter 26!

Sue


----------



## nichec

Wow, you are fast  

Congratulations........on 3 events:

1. You have more posts than I do now  

2. You become a Mod (hope you are not sharing the Mod-syndrome with DP  )

3. You are still the frog I know 

*Happy 4000!!!!!!!!!!* (trying to mimic the sound of a frog, can't recall that sound, give up )


----------



## parhuzam

Congratulations... Nil-the-Frogg...Who knew that a frog could be so erudite.... Many more..

The onomatopoeic Frog sound?....._* "rivet... rivet''*_... low in the throat for a better effect. (at least US frogs...)

Saludos


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Thank you very much, Sue! I'm on it, but it doesn't want to flow easily, perhaps because poor Alexios is in trouble. You should have it by the week-end, hopefully. 



nichec said:


> 1. You have more posts than I do now


Is it your way of letting me know that I spend too much time on the net? 



nichec said:


> hope you are not sharing the Mod-syndrome with DP


I want to know *everything* about that!  (through PM, obviously, for you should fear her wrath )



nichec said:


> 3. You are still the frog I know


Did you expect my newly found godlike powers to change me? No. Not me. Not a chance. I'm too modest, humble, smart, perceptive, sociable, natural and sluggish for that. Just ask Dear Prudence, she will tell you how wonderful I am  _*dodges the swift double-kick of Death*_

Don't worry, however, I've kept my "cute" English and can make a fool of myself just as well and as often as before.



parhuzam said:


> Congratulations... Nil-the-Frogg...Who knew that a frog could be so erudite...


Well, I try to store as much as I can in my neuron but there is obviously a long way to go.  I'm lucky enough to meet throngs of people smarter than I am, both at work and on Wordreference, which is always interesting.



parhuzam said:


> The onomatopoeic Frog sound?....._* "rivet... rivet''*_... low in the throat for a better effect. (at least US frogs...)


French ones are supposed to say "croa croa", but spelling probably varies with accents.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hey, guys, talking about me?!   but it's* Nil*'s postiversary first of all!!!
(er, "the Mod-syndrome": elle est en train de dire que je suis devenue une vieille conne ?!   )

Anyway
*Félicitations, petit crapaud *


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

DearPrudence said:


> Hey, guys, talking about me?!   but it's* Nil*'s postiversary first of all!!!


Allez, va, je t'invite 



DearPrudence said:


> (er, "the Mod-syndrome": elle est en train de dire que je suis devenue une vieille conne ?! )


Mais non, mais non...



DearPrudence said:


> *Félicitations, petit crapaud *


Merci. Et avec mes couleurs, en plus


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pas eu l'occasion de croiser les petits têtards de la grande grenouille (au fait, le forum ES-FR c'est par là) mais je me joins aux félicitations qui, j'en suis sûre, sont plus que méritées et quand je lis tout ça





> modest, humble, smart, perceptive, sociable, natural and sluggish


 je ne peux que vous imaginer _ainsi_.

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## nichec

DearPrudence said:


> Hey, guys, talking about me?!   but it's* Nil*'s postiversary first of all!!!
> (er, "the Mod-syndrome": elle est en train de dire que je suis devenue une vieille conne ?!   )
> 
> Anyway
> *Félicitations, petit crapaud *


 
Here comes the Mod-syndrome

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3658441&postcount=12

(symptom: forgetting about everything unimportant, because there are too many important things to do)

How can I ever say anything bad about you, DearPrudence? I can't think of anything bad about you to say even if I want/try to (oh, I need some vomit-bag )

Enough with that, the most important thing is to congratulate Mr. Frog......*Frog Rules!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Trisia

What are you people doing? Celebrating without me?! Unthinkable  I'm gonna cry (a river?!), and you wouldn't want me to do that - even frogs might drown...

Well the Frog may very well be ruling over the French-English forum, sharing power with the select few , but we should all rejoice he's still awfully modest (those rosy cheeks are proof), extremely nice (on toast, with garlic and a dash of basil or parsley, whichever suits your taste - my new and improved goblin recipe) and with a vewwy cute English  (that's payback, mister).

Ahem... what was I saying? Ah, yes. Congratulations, Froggie.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Cintia&Martine said:


> Pas eu l'occasion de croiser les petits têtards de la grande grenouille


Probablement parce qu'il n'y en a pas 



Cintia&Martine said:


> (au fait, le forum ES-FR c'est par là)


Ce devrait être un bon remède pour mon ego qui veut se faire plus gros que le boeuf. Ne pas comprendre la moitié de ce qui s'écrit incite à l'humilité 



Cintia&Martine said:


> quand je lis tout ça je ne peux que vous imaginer _ainsi_.


La bibliothèque est très ressemblante.



nichec said:


> (symptom: forgetting about everything unimportant, because there are too many important things to do)


Argh! If absent-mindedness and a messy mind count, then I have this syndrome from birth! 



Trisia said:


> extremely nice (on toast, with garlic and a dash of basil or parsley, whichever suits your taste - my new and improved goblin recipe)


Now, I'm drooling.



Trisia said:


> and with a vewwy cute English  (that's payback, mister).


Payback? Lemme guess... Nah, me don't understand what yar speakin'bout...

PS: I guess that I should follow the tradition and put my name in that sticky, but these congrats thread are such a fun that I would miss them.


----------



## nichec

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> PS: I guess that I should follow the tradition and put my name in that sticky, but these congrats thread are such a fun that I would miss them.


 

Mais non, I am having lots of fun too, so forget about that idea, I won't have it


----------



## Trisia

Well put, *Nichec*! I fully agree.

Villain grenouille, don't you dare join that thread or else I'll take out my toad cook book and try all them recipes on you (and I'll get darling *Nichec *to help me experiment - she might seem like a lovely person, but wait till we get our hands on a cauldron with boiling water...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il est devenu tellement modeste ce crapaud que je ne le croise plus . Et pourtant il est véritablement actif, la preuve plus de 4000 posts, je croâ.
 * félicitations Nil* ​


----------



## geve

M'enfin ?! (comme dirait la posteuse précédente), j'étais où ?  Ici... là... pas au bon endroit. 
Félicitations, Nil, et que pleuvent les posts crapaudiens, crapaudesques, crapaudiques, enfin tout ça quoi !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

4000 déjà !  Moi non plus je ne sais pas dans quelle mare j'étais...
Un récent mod qui ne se met pas dans le « tbnt », ça se félicite et plutôt deux fois qu'une ! (prenez-en de la graine bave, petits crapauds aspirants ! )

 Mais y'a un post de trop !   Écrit aujourd'hui même ! 
Oui, je me comprends ! 
 (j'ai pourtant cliqueté à pleine souris, en reportant deux fois ce post, mais rien n'y fait : à croire que tu bénéficies d'une protection !   )


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Punky Zoé said:


> Il est devenu tellement modeste ce crapaud que je ne le croise plus. Et pourtant il est véritablement actif, la preuve plus de 4000 posts, je croâ.


C'est qu'un certain nombre ne sont pas forcément visibles... Et puis je poste par grumeaux. Prenons rendez-vous, je serais ravi de vous croiser à nouveau! 



geve said:


> M'enfin ?! (comme dirait la posteuse précédente), j'étais où ? Ici... là... pas au bon endroit.
> Félicitations, Nil, et que pleuvent les posts crapaudiens, crapaudesques, crapaudiques, enfin tout ça quoi !


à moins que vous n'évoquiez ceci, ceci ou ceci? Mais je ne connais grand chose à aucun des sujets concernés, je le crains 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> 4000 déjà ! Moi non plus je ne sais pas dans quelle mare j'étais...
> Un récent mod qui ne se met pas dans le « tbnt », ça se félicite et plutôt deux fois qu'une ! (prenez-en de la graine bave, petits crapauds aspirants !)


Oh, de la pornographie! Heureusement qu'ils ont, pour couvrir leurs ébats, la douce caresse d'un drap d'eau stagnante.


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais y'a un post de trop !  Écrit aujourd'hui même ! Oui, je me comprends !
> (j'ai pourtant cliqueté à pleine souris, en reportant deux fois ce post, mais rien n'y fait : à croire que tu bénéficies d'une protection !   )


Ah, oui, j'ai une ange gardienne.


----------



## Vanda

I can't help laughing each time I see the cute frog avatar, 
but ... back to the track it is always a pleasure to read your balanced and always instructive posts. Send us 4000 more soon!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations, colleague! *


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Vanda said:


> I can't help laughing each time I see the cute frog avatar,


Ah! Thank you. _Someone_ around here should now understand that those disgusting batrachians can be cute as well... 


Vanda said:


> but ... back to the track it is always a pleasure to read your balanced and always instructive posts. Send us 4000 more soon!


Balanced is the word. Half of them are helpful, the other half is bullshit. It's great and instructive because, frankly, members should learn not to believe everything they read. 



Paulfromitaly said:


> *Congratulations, colleague!*


Thank you, and thanks to the whole team for your help. I really don't know how I could rul... er... moderate the forum without all the precious support you provide.


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Monsieur Nil! 

J'espère que je ne suis pas trop en retard pour vous rejoindre et fêter votre quatrième postiversaire!! 

Moi aussi, je voudrais vous féliciter avec cet événement merveilleux et vous remercier de toute votre aide et gentillesse dans les forums Français-Anglais, où nous nous croisons de temps en temps! 

J'espère que vous continuerez à ''grandir''  (hehe!) et à inonder nos forums avec vos posts merveilleux!! 

Félicitations!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Crescent said:


> J'espère que je ne suis pas trop en retard pour vous rejoindre et fêter votre quatrième postiversaire!!


Tu ne peux pas être en retard puisque c'est un *post*iversaire… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, un joyeux postiversaire… A qui ? A moi ! A vous ! Nos vœux les plus sincères ! Un joyeux postiversaire mon cher !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Congratulations Nil-the-frog for your 4000 posts!*

*Lire tes commentaires et tes réponses est toujours un plaisir, et rencontrer un homme si intelligent et si amable est un honneur!*

*Félicitations de nouveau pour tes 4000 posts et je vous féliciterai bientôt pour tes 5000 posts!*

*Bisous, *
*Cristina*


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Diantre! Je ne me savais point si populaire!   Attendez un peu que j'aie supprimé des fils de discussion à la pelle... 



Crescent said:


> vous remercier de toute votre aide et gentillesse dans les forums Français-Anglais, où nous nous croisons de temps en temps!


Pas besoin de me fatiguer, mon avatar répond pour moi 



Crescent said:


> J'espère que vous continuerez à ''grandir''


Ah ça, j'aurai bientôt dépassé le boeuf...



Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, un joyeux postiversaire… A qui ? A moi ! A vous ! Nos vœux les plus sincères ! Un joyeux postiversaire mon cher !


Nous fêterons sûrement les 5000 de concert, vu votre rythme 



Cristina Moreno said:


> *Lire tes commentaires et tes réponses est toujours un plaisir, et rencontrer un homme si intelligent et si amable est un honneur!*


Attention! Notre bon maître va être jaloux!



Cristina Moreno said:


> *Félicitations de nouveau pour tes 4000 posts et je vous féliciterai bientôt pour tes 5000 posts!*
> 
> *Bisous, *
> *Cristina*


Merci beaucoup (bien pratique cet avatar).

C'est très gratifiant pour moi de pouvoir rendre service (et puis je profite bien de votre aide à tous, aussi  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> [...]  Attendez un peu que j'aie supprimé des fils de discussion à la pelle...  [...]


Tiens, commence par celui-là si t'es un homme crapaud ! 
 (_Chat rules apply to Congrats forum as well )
_


----------



## Calamitintin

YES YES YES YES (note that y'en a 4 ) !!! J'arrive pile à 4444  !
Doubles félicitations donc, pour les 4x4 !!!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Calamitintin said:


> YES YES YES YES (note that y'en a 4 ) !!! J'arrive pile à 4444  !
> Doubles félicitations donc, pour les 4x4 !!!


Merci merci merci merci!


----------

